# key digital HDMI 4 X 1 switch/scaler issue



## tbase1 (Nov 10, 2006)

Great Ones,

I have a issue with a key digital HDMI 4X1 switch/scaler. The below is my setup and my issue is no video signal to my Sanyo Z4 projector going through my onkyo sr605 and a black screen going directly out of the switch to the Z4.:hissyfit::explode:

Sanyo Z4 projector ( HDMI in put )
Onkyo sr605 avr ( input 1 from output of KDS and out to Z4 )
Key Digital hdmi switch/scaler ( HDMI output to input 1 on onkyo sr 605 )
tosh. a30 hd-dvd ( KDS post 1 )
sony bpd-301 ( KDS port 2 )


----------



## tbase1 (Nov 10, 2006)

Sent the unit back to key digital ,because the tech. and I had exhausted all of our skills ,and within a little over a week they sent me a new unit. After setting up everything, all i have to say is....oh my god! LIFE is good for me now.


----------

